# Sidebar erstellen



## FXSR (6. Juli 2008)

Wie kann ich eine Sidebar erstellen?
mfg


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

Sidebar is ein Großer begriff,was genau willst du den da alles drin haben ,in machen fällen meinen User auch nur ne Naviagtion ?

mfg Jooohny


----------



## FXSR (6. Juli 2008)

Also, auf der Seite links und rechts sollen Infos oder News/Werbung stehen, und in der Mitte text, also ´nur zwei Kästen die dursichtig sind.
mfg


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

Aso ja machste ein 3Spaltiges Layout

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/layouts/anzeige/3spaltig.htm

lass dich nicht vom inhalt teuschen machst ja deinen eigenen rein hihi

mfg JOoohny


----------

